# Shooting a mile with the 280AI



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, I was watching some guys with big fancy super-duper magnums shooting a mile out at the range the other day. Curiosity got the best of me so I placed a target where their stand was and flung some lead from the 280AI. My gun has an 18X scope with 0 MOA base shooting 162 AMax bullets at 3050 FPS so I had to get a little creative as you can imagine. It took me five shots to get the holdover correct at which point I shot a 5 shot group about the size of a Fiat 500. The good news is that the one shot that I managed to get on the 3'x3' target made a perfect hole. Amazing that these bullets are still flying straight that far away. 

This exercise was a total waste of time, components, and barrel life and there is no practical use for shooting that far. But it was also a ton of fun and gave me some added respect for the potency of modern firearms. I bet that if I wanted to make some adjustments to my aiming set up that I could tighten things up quite a bit. I have no confidence that I could ever approach MOA at that range with any set up. The guys with $7500 guns were shooting 3-4 MOA.--------SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It always does humble a shooter when they actually try to shoot a group at that type of distance. I tried it once with my .340 Weatherby and didn't do too bad but since that isn't what I like to do I haven't done it since. Even using a pistol at 1000 yards which I have done quite often is a lot more fun than that 1 mile shot. 

You do have to respect those that have the firearm and the capabilities to do that kind of shooting.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I would love to know what the velocity at a mile of your 162 A Max is leaving at 3050fps. Lisa and I have never pushed her 6.5x284 140gr A Maxs into the transonic range so I can't say what they would do. Some bullets zing right through the transonic stage with no problems. Some, like the 100gr Barnes I shoot out of a hopped-up .257 go squirrely as hell at 1500 yards.

You did good at a mile! Especially with a 0 MOA base. What twist barrel do you have? You must be spinning the h*ll out those babies. I love the shooting challenge of shooting a mile (or anything over 1000), it makes my realize how badly I hate my number one enemy...the efing wind!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Man, the one time I shot 1000 yards seemed pretty dang far to me..... I can't imagine a mile! I'm a big fan of the 162 Amax and it's good to hear they are still flying true way out there.

P.S. The more I hear about your 280 AI, the more I want to get a new barrel and bolt on my Sendero. It shoots great as it is (7 RM), but it seems like 280 AI does things more efficiently. Plus the shoulder angle just adds the cool factor.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

My barrel twist is a 1:9 barrel length is 25" #4 contour with an 11 degree crown. I haven't worked on calculations at a mile but at 1000 I come up with the following based on drop:
22.5. MOA drop
1714 FPS
1056 ftlbs energy.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Just did a projection based on my numbers at a mile:

1100fps
435 ftlbs energy
65 MOA drop
-1200 inches 

Probably pretty close.------SS


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

How much adjustment you have in your scope? Pretty Cool. I ran out of adjustment with my edge at 1670 yards with a 20 minute base. I wondered what it took for guys to shoot past 2000 yards and most have a 100-130 MOA scope and 60 MOA base.
I hear about the 280AI quite a bit here in Oregon.
If I am ever in Utah and can get this 260AI with 140sst to shoot we should hook up and fling some lead.
Or if dad or I draw a Cache South rifle elk tag we will be there this November.You mind posting a pick of your rifle and loaded round?
Thanks
Bob


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I put 24 MOA in the scope and used holdover combined with a second plane subtending reticle to get the distance......very rudimentary to say the least. I'll post up some pics or a link to an old thread when I have a chance. Nice to hear from another west coast guy.----SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/74-reloading-recipes/92209-280-ackley-imp.html

Here's a link to a thread with a pic when I first started working with this rifle.-----SS


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Pretty rifle, I like the color of that laminate stock


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I know a guy that shoots 280ai and 6.5x284 pretty insane distances (1700-2000 yards). They are great calibers. Uses Berger.

Guns are about 2-3k scoped.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Tell us about your gun Bob, is that the Edge? What scope, barrel, etc.-----SS


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

SS-
I don't want to hijack your thread I just have the same color and style laminate stock on my rifle. 
Its a 338Edge on a trued Remington with a 30" Rock Creek 9.3 barrel w/Holland brake. Has a Mark 4 6.5-20 TMR M1 in Mark 4 rings and Ken Farrel 20 MOA Base. Jewel trigger and Wyatt extended mag box. Curt's Custom Guns in Sutherlin, OR built it.
Thanks
Bob


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice! Feel free to hijack away. I'm just happy to have a nice shooting conversation. Nothing wrong with Holland parts and Leupold scopes. The Edge ain't too bad either. -----SS


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

In that case, I am going to start a new thread. I would like to hear how some fine tune accuracy loads etc?


----------

